# Update on WCG Forum Rules



## Chicken Patty (Jun 29, 2013)

Alright fellas, so us moderators have been discussing this as the reported posts rained in.  This was a black hole that was never really covered but we decided that the easiest and safest way to handle this is to do the following.

Before us crunchers/folders would advise other members we were putting something up for sale, or offered stuff in any threads for fellow crunchers.  This cannot continue.  Any sale must be done in the B/S/T section of TPU just like the rest of the forum.

This also means that our "Crunchers Helping Crunchers" thread also serves differently now.  I guess for now you can post if you need any particular piece of hardware, but not negotiations can be done in the thread, either take it to PM's.

Sorry fellas, but it had to be done and I hope all of you can understand this.  

Thanks 

**if any mod or person for that matter wants to pinch in any other piece of info, please do so.  I'm sure I'm forgetting something.


----------



## Norton (Jun 29, 2013)

Chicken Patty said:


> This also means that our "Crunchers Helping Crunchers" thread also serves differently now.  I guess for now you can post if you need any particular piece of hardware, but not negotiations can be done in the thread, either take it to PM's.



Thanks Cap'n 

I discussed this with the mods (Kreij/HammerON) earlier in the week after MW posted the warning

  We can continue to post about items in the CHC thread as long as there is not a *B*uy, *S*ell, or *T*rade involved in any item we are offering or asking about. Meaning... it needs to be 100% free (including shipping, etc...). In this respect, I would expect that giving something away for a Heatware evaluation would be considered a *T*rade and would belong in the B/S/T section.

  As long as we understand the B/S/T rules and don't use the CHC section as our own B/S/T thread instead of its intended use, we should be fine. 

My thoughts anyway


----------



## shovenose (Jun 29, 2013)

ok, I understand that for free price. But why not for the cost of shipping? Surely you don't expect people to pay out of pocket?


----------



## erocker (Jun 29, 2013)

shovenose said:


> ok, I understand that for free price. But why not for the cost of shipping? Surely you don't expect people to pay out of pocket?



Then you can post it in the B/S/T thread.  It's not like you can't give it away.


----------



## Norton (Jun 29, 2013)

shovenose said:


> ok, I understand that for free price. But why not for the cost of shipping? Surely you don't expect people to pay out of pocket?



It needs to be 100% free otherwise it's a B/S/T item and belongs there- just a forum rule.

FYI- You can make that offer in a B/S/T thread or offer a "cruncher/folder" discount in that B/S/T thread.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 29, 2013)

Then I think we all are on the same page.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 29, 2013)

Just to be clear, are we allowed to make a post in the b/s/t sectioned and then make a post in the wcg section with a link to the b/s/t post and letting our teammates know there is a discount for crunchers/folders?


----------



## Kreij (Jun 29, 2013)

shovenose said:


> ok, I understand that for free price. But why not for the cost of shipping? Surely you don't expect people to pay out of pocket?



Hi shovenose,

As I explained in my PMs to Norton, any time that there is money involved there is the opportunity for someone to get scammed. We've never had any problems resulting from the CHC thread, but the potential is there. Have people follow the more comprehensive rules of the BST section, while not a guarantee, helps to mitigate potential problems.

Also, Kudos to Norton for taking the time to ask about the details. 
We are always available to answer questions you may have about anything related to the forum.

Carry on Crunchers', you're doing a great job!



ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Just to be clear, are we allowed to make a post in the b/s/t sectioned and then make a post in the wcg section with a link to the b/s/t post and letting our teammates know there is a discount for crunchers/folders?



Yes. Put up the BST thread and in the OP say there is a discount for crunchers. You can link to the thread in CHC, but don't discuss deals or details in the CHC thread. Take that to PMs like any other BST thread would.


----------



## shovenose (Jun 29, 2013)

Kreij said:


> Hi shovenose,
> 
> As I explained in my PMs to Norton, any time that there is money involved there is the opportunity for someone to get scammed. We've never had any problems resulting from the CHC thread, but the potential is there. Have people follow the more comprehensive rules of the BST section, while not a guarantee, helps to mitigate potential problems.
> 
> ...



I get it now lol. Glad measures are being taken to prevent scams.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 29, 2013)

Then people talk about the staff here.  I say it's one of the best.


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks for the clarification on this--the logic is sound


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks CP for the clarification.  You da bomb


----------

